# Custom tank



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone know a good custom aquarium tank shop?

I want to design my own tank, but I don't have the skill.

Thanks,



Allen


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

There is salt water coral shop in Aldergrove that builds custom tanks, can't remember the name maybe someone out there knows the name or send a pm to Spitfire he deals there.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Jl aquatics,glass tanks only
Ocean aquatics, glass tanks only
Titan Aquatic, Acrylic tanks only


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have been to JL a couple times, maybe I should ask them for help.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

King eds builds custom tanks aswell, and the store out in Langley isoceanic coral, they do it too!


----------

